# Converting Club Wyndham Points into Maintenance Fee Dollars



## lfunck1 (Jan 25, 2020)

We recently were told by a Wyndham sales person that you can convert Club Wyndham points (not Wyndham rewards points) into cash (via gift cards) at a conversion rate of 2200 points = $25.00. This sounds too good to be true. Does anyone know about anything like this?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> We recently were told by a Wyndham sales person that you can convert Club Wyndham points (not Wyndham rewards points) into cash (via gift cards) at a conversion rate of 2200 points = $25.00. This sounds too good to be true. Does anyone know about anything like this?


I read to your question incorrectly the first time.  Looks like he’s not quoting the $99 conversion fee.  I have no idea if this is correct.

The directory makes no mention of gift cards.  http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/index.php#/19


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> We recently were told by a Wyndham sales person that you can convert Club Wyndham points (not Wyndham rewards points) into cash (via gift cards) at a conversion rate of 2200 points = $25.00. This sounds too good to be true. Does anyone know about anything like this?


MF conversion is $2.1/1k.  You’d get $4.40, not $25 for 2200 Points.


----------



## lfunck1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> MF conversion is $2.1/1k.  You’d get $4.40, not $25 for 2200 Points.


Exactly right. I quoted to him the conversion factor you noted, which is about 1/5 as good as the one he is claiming, and he responded by saying that was the "old way" that you wouldn't want to use anymore. I should add that I called Wyndham's Owners' Care and the person that I spoke with there indicated that he knew of no such plan. I was talked into an upgrade on the basis of this idea of an attractive conversion factor from points to dollars, but am now strongly considering recission, since it's looking more and more like we were fed a pack of lies.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> Exactly right. I quoted to him the conversion factor you noted, which is about 1/5 as good as the one he is claiming, and he responded by saying that was the "old way" that you wouldn't want to use anymore. I should add that I called Wyndham's Owners' Care and the person that I spoke with there indicated that he knew of no such plan. I was talked into an upgrade on the basis of this idea of an attractive conversion factor from points to dollars, but am now strongly considering recission, since it's looking more and more like we were fed a pack of lies.



You are correct, he isn't. If this was a big deciding factor in making the purchase and you are still within the time frame that you can rescind then you should.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> Exactly right. I quoted to him the conversion factor you noted, which is about 1/5 as good as the one he is claiming, and he responded by saying that was the "old way" that you wouldn't want to use anymore. I should add that I called Wyndham's Owners' Care and the person that I spoke with there indicated that he knew of no such plan. I was talked into an upgrade on the basis of this idea of an attractive conversion factor from points to dollars, but am now strongly considering recission, since it's looking more and more like we were fed a pack of lies.


Rescind no matter what, and rescind now before it's too late.  If you want more points buy resell points for pennies on the dollar on the secondary market.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> Exactly right. I quoted to him the conversion factor you noted, which is about 1/5 as good as the one he is claiming, and he responded by saying that was the "old way" that you wouldn't want to use anymore. I should add that I called Wyndham's Owners' Care and the person that I spoke with there indicated that he knew of no such plan. I was talked into an upgrade on the basis of this idea of an attractive conversion factor from points to dollars, but am now strongly considering recission, since it's looking more and more like we were fed a pack of lies.


Rescind.  We’ve all been lied to at sales presentations. Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## lfunck1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Rescind.  We’ve all been lied to at sales presentations. Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


Cost would be about $40K. Would raise us to Platinum, but with the conversion rate of approximately $0.01 per point, we could use half our points to cover all of our maintenance cost. Meanwhile the payments on the $40K would be less than current maintenance so financially we would come out ahead and have the benefits of platinum status, including the 50% savings on bookings within 60 days of check-in. Looked like a good deal, but I have serious doubts about the truthfulness of the sales pitch.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> Meanwhile the payments on the $40K would be less than current maintenance so financially we would come out ahead



Your payments on the $40k might be less than current maintenance, but the total amount you would be paying Wyndham would likely increase significantly.

Total monthly payment = Loan payment + current maintenance + maintenance on the additional points

Rescind.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> Cost would be about $40K. Would raise us to Platinum, but with the conversion rate of approximately $0.01 per point, we could use half our points to cover all of our maintenance cost. Meanwhile the payments on the $40K would be less than current maintenance so financially we would come out ahead and have the benefits of platinum status, including the 50% savings on bookings within 60 days of check-in. Looked like a good deal, but I have serious doubts about the truthfulness of the sales pitch.



Rescind.  Why don’t you just buy telesales and PICs?


----------



## lfunck1 (Jan 25, 2020)

It's my understanding that you can't reach the higher VIP status of gold or platinum using points other than those obtained directly from Wyndham.


----------



## buckor (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> It's my understanding that you can't reach the higher VIP status of gold or platinum using points other than those obtained directly from Wyndham.


You're correct. However, it sounds like the basis for your purchase is not what you were wanting (gift cards at a great point conversion rate). Additionally, you can use the PIC program and a much smaller purchase from telesales to get to the VIP level you're wanting...I did just that.

My advice would be to rescind until you are able to look at all the math from your personal point-of-view, not what a sales person told you. A deal will always be available for you later, possibly saving you thousands in the process.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## lfunck1 (Jan 25, 2020)

I am not familiar with the term telesales. I already have a PIC.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 25, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> I am not familiar with the term telesales. I already have a PIC.


With telesales, it’s $134/1k pts.  You’d have to buy maybe 84k, then bring in another PIC.  You are allowed 2 PIC.  $11.3k, then you’d get 338k new Wyndham pts.


----------



## CCdad (Jan 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> With telesales, it’s $134/1k pts. You’d have to buy maybe 84k, then bring in another PIC. You are allowed 2 PIC. $11.3k, then you’d get 596k new Wyndham pts.



With an 84K developer purchase and a second 3 bedroom PIC week worth 254K points, that would only add 338k new VIP qualifying points.

If they wanted to enroll 2 3Br PIC weeks worth 254K, then yes that would equal 596k VIP points. But their first PIC week would have to be unenrolled and no longer count.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 26, 2020)

CCdad said:


> With an 84K developer purchase and a second 3 bedroom PIC week worth 254K points, that would only add 338k new VIP qualifying points.
> 
> If they wanted to enroll 2 3Br PIC weeks worth 254K, then yes that would equal 596k VIP points. But their first PIC week would have to be unenrolled and no longer count.
> 
> ...


My mistake.  Brain fart


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 26, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> It's my understanding that you can't reach the higher VIP status of gold or platinum using points other than those obtained directly from Wyndham.



Telesales is Wyndham and the points would be a developer purchase so they do count towards VIP. You buy directly through corporate sales. If you don't have two PICs already you could enroll a second one with a purchase through telesales. Or even a purchase at a sales center.

The numbers that salesperson threw at you are completely misleading. Forget whatever he told you because there is no way it's going to work like that.


----------



## lfunck1 (Jan 26, 2020)

How does one buy directly through corporate sales? I presume this must be by phone, or is there a website location where there is information about inventory?


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 26, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> How does one buy directly through corporate sales? I presume this must be by phone, or is there a website location where there is information about inventory?



Phone. There is a thread about PICs and the number is in the thread but hopefully someone who knows will post it.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 26, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Phone. There is a thread about PICs and the number is in the thread but hopefully someone who knows will post it.



I’m not a fan of posting someone’s number to the general public. I will PM them a number or a telesales rep.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 26, 2020)

lfunck1 said:


> How does one buy directly through corporate sales? I presume this must be by phone, or is there a website location where there is information about inventory?



I’ll PM you a number of a rep. They may or may not be able to help you. It depends on your last name. If that rep cannot help you, they will get you to a telesales rep at an office that can. You need to know a couple things first. First, they only sell CWA points these days. They used to sell deeded, but not anymore. Second, if you are going to enroll a second PIC, it must be on your name and the resort must be able to verify you own it before you purchase the points. No longer is a signed sales contract or a recorded deed good enough. I got a report that they are calling the individual resorts to verify ownership. I didn’t think they could do that, but they are. So if you decide you want to do a second PIC, get it first. Make sure all the ink is dry. Back when a signed sales contract was enough, I helped an owner with getting their PIC. It took 6 months for the transfer to complete. She was worried she would lose her status. So if they offer you 60 day grace period, I wouldn’t take it. The best transfer time I heard was 6-8 weeks but it could be longer. You can call telesales to confirm a particular PIC is eligible but the only qualifications should be that it trades in RCI (TPU) and it is a NON-Wyndham resort. That includes WorldMark and She’ll. Diamond, Blue Green, Hyatt, Hilton, and DVC do not qualify for PIC Plus, but they do qualify for PIC Express. However, PIC Express is only good for five years, and the points are symbolic. They cannot be used for bookings. 

I believe Timeshare Nation has some that qualify for PIC Plus and they are free.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 26, 2020)

$25/2200points. That's $11.36/1000. Nearly double the average (MF+PF)/1000. Even pays for capital costs.
That's money for jam! They could sell it all day and there will be long lines stretching for blocks! Was there a stampede like during Black Friday sales at Walmart?  

How many incremental points did $40k buy you? What was your incremental price/1000 points? I hope they didn't pull the 'Today's Price' scam on you.
I am wondering if they played a numbers game on you on top of the 'buy now to save on MF' game.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 26, 2020)

Borrowing money to make monthly principle and interest payments for future vacations all awhile paying monthly maintenance fees on top of the principle and interest payments does not compute in my opinion. Borrowing money for a mortgage is one thing, but for a timeshare....


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 26, 2020)

55plus said:


> Borrowing money to make monthly principle and interest payments for future vacations all awhile paying monthly maintenance fees on top of the principle and interest payments does not compute in my opinion. Borrowing money for a mortgage is one thing, but for a timeshare....



Since timeshare purchases are strictly luxury purchases - always remember that luxury purchases - otherwise known as discretionary purchases - should never be financed. If you cannot afford to make the luxury purchase in cash up front (or via the interest free six month financing available), then don’t make the purchase. IME this issue alone is responsible for a large portion of unhappy timeshare owners. Between the “mortgage” payments and the MFs, the owner can not afford to actually fund a vacation. There’s nothing that breeds contempt faster than paying on something every month that we cannot use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

